# Trek Madone 5.2 weight??



## normalnorm

Does anyone know what the 2006 Trek Madone 5.2 weigh(stock)???Thanks


----------



## claycrusher13

*Madone 5.2 weight*

Don't know if this helps, but my 2006 Madone 5.5, size 50 cm weighs 16.5 lbs with pedals


----------



## WhiskeyNovember

In 56cm, a double should weigh in at 17.6 lbs, and a triple should be about 18 lbs.


----------



## CARBON110

call your local Trek dealer and ask them to weigh one - they will have the tools to do so - don't trust either of the numbers above - if your LBS doesn't have the tools, get online on Treks website and find one that does. 

There should not be a pound difference between a 50cm and a 56cm,that doesn't make any sense


----------



## WhiskeyNovember

CARBON110 said:


> don't trust either of the numbers above


The numbers I provided were produced while I watched. While I did not personally calibrate the scale used, my figures are as reliable as anything that can be found on the internet.

The one and only way to produce 100% reliable numbers is to calibrate a scale and weigh the bikes personally.


----------



## uzziefly

step 1) go to a shop
2) ask them to weigh it in the size/pedals u want
3) buy the bike

honestly, go to a shop or call a dealer and ask them to weigh one. by the way, u planning on getting one? then check out the 07models too..


----------



## azuredrptp

I'd trust WN's numbers.


----------



## Richard

There can be considerable variance with bicycle parts, both components and frames. For example, Mavic qualified advertised weights of their rims by +/- 10%. Doesn't sound like much but for a 430 gram Open Pro, that could mean a variance of 387 to 473 grams.

The only "sure fire" way to know is weigh the specific bike or part in question with an accurate scale.


----------



## wow

*My 2006 5.2 Madone SL*

weighs in at 17.8 lbs. with pedals, full Ultegra with 53/39 crank. This bike is stock except for the saddle and tires. Pedals are KEO Carbon, tires are Michelin Pro Race2.


----------



## CARBON110

then it is not stock ...... but nice bike buddy!


----------



## largegiant04

I also have a 2006 5.2 Madone SL. Mine weighs 18 lbs stock, with look pedals, and a shorter bontrager stem...size 60cm.


----------



## uzziefly

My SSL weighs in at...... 16.4 lbs with the Bontrager crank which I'll swap out for a DA crank in a couple of weeks time and the Bontrager Race X Lite Carbon Aero wheelset (1400g)

Crank swap should pull it down to around 16lbs and since I'm gonna get new wheels (Zipps I think for now) it should be under 16lbs. 

Oh yeah, bike weight is with double layer tape, 2 XXX Lite cages, computer and all FWIW.


----------



## ridebikes

2007 5.5 SL, 58cm with stock aluminum bars/stem, speedplay X2 pedals, cheap cages, Thomson Masterpiece seatpost, Flite saddle, 2006 Ksyrium SLs and GP4000s weighed in at 16.95 this morning. Seems a bit heavy compared to the other poster with the full stock bike, but maybe the scales I used weren't fully callibrated. 

Still, much more bike than I deserve. Smooth, strong, responsive, corners great and incredible down the hills. The only limitation is the engine.


----------



## grasslander

In April 2006 my LBS weighed a 54cm Madone 5.2 triple for me w/o pedals bone stock on his "calibrated" scale - 17.8 lbs


----------



## grasslander

In April 2006 my LBS weighed a 54cm Madone 5.2 triple for me while I watched. No pedals and bone stock on his "calibrated" scale - 17.8 lbs


----------

